# Neuzugang- Quarantäne oder direkt einsetzen



## der_odo (30. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,

kommendes Jahr wollte ich noch 1-2 Koi in meinen Teich setzen. Natürlich erst, wenn die Temperturen dauerhaft über 15°C liegen.
Da wollte ich einmal nachfragen, wie ihr das handhabt.

Im Internet gibt es ja viel zu lesen:
immer nur beim gleichen Händler bzw. wenigen Händlern. Wenn man beim gleichen Händler kauft, setzen viele die Karpfen direkt ein, andere setzen sie trotzdem in Quarantäne, usw...

Aber:
Wenn ich den neuen in Quarantäne setze, muss ja zwangsläufig ein Opferfisch dazu gesetzt werden. Wenn alles gut geht, können alle nach 6 Wochen in den Teich, aber was mache ich, wenn der Opferfisch stirbt und die anderen beiden fidel sind?


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Odo,

generell haben die Fische bei deinem Händler (welchen hast du im Auge?) schon ihre min. 6 wöchige Quarantäne hinter sich.
Davor gibt ein seriöser Händler Sie nicht ins Schaubecken, aber auch hier gibt es schwarze Schafe!! (Schaue dir die Fische im Becken genau an & lasse dann deinen ausgewählten Fisch bowlen.) Man hat schon von großen bekannten Züchter Sachen gehört, wo der ganze Fisch eine Bakterienschleuder war (gibt Thread's darüber).

Deshalb sollten die Neuzänge bei dir nochmal in Quarantäne gehalten werden, bevorzugt mit Pilotfisch.
Die Fische dann genau im Auge behalten und auf Wasserhygiene achten. Dein Fisch (Pilot) wird nicht direkt sterben, keine Angst.

Dann gibt es wieder andere die nur ein Salzbad machen bzw. ein KPM-BAD (würde ich Anfänger nicht empfehlen). Lese dich darüber mal ein!

Ich handhabe es so: 
Im Frühjahr sollen bei mir auch noch 2-3 Neuzugänge einziehen. Diese schwimmen bis zu einem bestimmten Tag beim Händler. Wenn der Termin für meinen Koiarztbesuch feststeht, hole ich die Tiere zu mir. Habe ein Faltbecken (war früher für die IH), dort dürfen Sie in Frischwasser herumpaddeln. Nach und nach gebe ich dann was von meinem Teichwasser hinzu, um Sie daran zu gewöhnen. Dies mache ich solange bis das Verhältnis Teichwasser überwiegt! Danach setzte ich einen Pilotfisch ein & warte dann ab bis mich Dr. Bretzinger Zuhause besucht. Lasse dann die neuen Fische von ihm durchchecken, sofern alles okay ist dürfen Sie in den Teich einziehen.

Gruss Fabian


----------



## der_odo (30. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Fabian, 
meine ersten 8 Koi habe ich von Hannover Koi gekauft.
Zuerst 6 Kleinere mit 15-25cm aus 2 unterschiedlichen Behältern und unterschiedlichen Filterkreisläufen. Die beiden Größeren wurden ca 1Monat später hinzugesetzt. Wieder aus einem anderen Becken.
Lief alles ohne Probleme. Der Laden macht für mich einen ordentlichen Eindruck und würde dort wieder kaufen. Alle neuen Tiere sind auf jeden Fall längere Zeit bei ihm, bevor sie verkauft werden.
Als 2. Händler haben wir Butenholz. Der hat auch schöne Tiere und könnte mir vorstellen dort auch welche zu kaufen, da er eine große Auswahl hat, denn ich suche schöne Bekko oder Utsuri.
Ist es denn nach einem Jahr "egal", wo man die Karpfen kauft oder sollte man doch vorrangig bei einem kaufen?


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Dez. 2014)

der_odo schrieb:


> Ist es denn nach einem Jahr "egal", wo man die Karpfen kauft oder sollte man doch vorrangig bei einem kaufen?


Es ist fast egal.
Jeder Teich bzw. Fische haben einen eigenen Bakterienstamm und das ist das gefährliche wenn du neue Fische einbringst.
Dabei kann es zu Kreuzverkeimungen kommen die dann Probleme bringen kann.
Grundsätzlich würde ich immer Quarantäne mit neuen Fischen machen wenn dir an deinem Bestand etwas liegt.
Habe vor Jahren als Anfänger den selben Fehler gemacht und gleich 3 neue Koi in den Teich ohne Quarantäne.
Das Ende vom Lied war ein neuer und 2 Koi aus meinen Altbestand sind eingegangen.
Dann hat mir ein Bekannter geholfen die restlichen Koi wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.
Es gibt genug die ihre Neuen Fische gleich ohne Quarantäne einsetzen und es passiert nichts aber mir wäre das Risiko zu groß.
100% trauen kann man keinem Händler.


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Dez. 2014)

Hi Odo,

Was man bei den Onlineshop's der beiden sehen kann, gefallen mir die Koi von Butenholz besser. Wobei dort aber auch eine Bearbeitung der Bilder im Spiel ist.
Butenholz hat einen Wunderschönen Kikusui im Angebot, der würde mir gefallen. War damals mein erster Koi, bekommen mit 8 cm (Baumarkt) im Nisai alter dann gute 36-38 cm groß. Leider erlebte er den Teichbau nicht mehr, ist mir leider aus der IH gesprungen & ich konnte nur noch den Tot feststellen. (war mein Liebling) -.-

So nun zurück zum Thema:
Deine neuen Fische kannst du kaufen wo du möchtest, hier aber bevorzugt von einem Händler, sonst treffen hier verschiedene Bakterienstämme aufeinander. (z.B. Bakterienstamm von Hannover Koi + Butenholz + Deine). Hier könnte es dann zu einer Kreuzverkeimung kommen.

Gruss Fabian


----------



## der_odo (30. Dez. 2014)

Hi.
bei Butenholz war ich noch gar nicht. Kenne auch nur den Internet auftritt und die Fotos von Hannover Koi sind ja nicht so 100% ig. Also hinfahren und anschauen
Wenn ich mich für mehrere Fische entscheide, dann nur von einem Händler.


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Dez. 2014)

Hi Fabian
Glaubst Du das die beiden Händler nur von einem Züchter Koi kaufen?
Das denke ich aber eher nicht.
Kenne genug gute Händler die aber bei verschiedenen Züchter kaufen


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Armin,

natürlich nicht, jeder Händler importiert von verschiedenen Züchtern.
Hannover Koi importiert von ca. 8 verschiedenen laut Homepage!
Tut aber hier auch nichts zur Sache, da Sie eh Ihre Quarantäne beim Händler absolvieren und danach noch längere Zeit im Verkaufsbecken schwimmen.

Wenn aber dann wiederum andere Koi von einem anderen Händler dazukommen, kommt wieder ein anderer Bakterienstamm hinzu.

Gruss Fabian


----------



## der_odo (31. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,

in Hannover habe ich ja gleich die Tiho. Würde es Sinn machen die neuen Karpfen direkt nach dem Kauf dort untersuchen zu lassen und dann zu Hause in Quarantäne zu setzen oder lohnt sich dies erst kurz vor einsetzen des Pilotfisches?
Von den Papagei-Tierärzten weiß ich, dass diese keine Hausbesuche durchführen. Ob die Koitierärztin vorbeischaut, kann ich bis jetzt noch nicht sagen. Außerdem könnte man die An- und Abfahrtskosten bis zu mir nach Hause "sparen".

Wie lange sollte die Quarantäne durchgeführt werden? Wann sollte der Pilotfisch hinzugesetzt werden und wie lange sollten dann alle zusammen in dem Hälterungsbecken bleiben?


----------



## der_odo (7. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,

das Quarantänebecken soll ja ca. 1.000l Fassungsvermögen haben. Reicht für die Größe des Biopress 6000 Sets mit 11W UVC und 2500l/h?
Ich hätte dann ja netto eine Umwälzung von 1 x pro Stunde und der Filter ist für "Koibecken" bis 1,5m³ angegeben. Es soll ja in der Zeit nicht gefüttert werden oder wenn überhaupt nur kleine Mengen.
Oder ist der Filter zu klein für 1.000l?


----------



## muh.gp (7. Jan. 2015)

Das sollte reichen, allerdings die Wasserwechsel nicht vergessen.


----------



## Stephan D (11. Jan. 2015)

Hallo ,

das kommt in erster Linie  auf das Fischgewicht an . Also Filterauslegung generell nach Besatz und nicht nach L . Dann natürlich noch welche Ausgangsparameter vorherrschen , und wie der Filter dann diese Parameter umsetzt . Das Management der IH ist auch ganz entscheidend und je nach Person natürlich individuell . Auf jeden Fall sollte diese vor dem Einsatz der Neuzugänge biologisch aktiv sein . Quarantäne sollte auch nicht vom Zeitfaktor abhängig gemacht werden , sondern wie stabil die Fische sind , und in welche Situation sie nach min. 6 Wochen Händler Quarantäne verbracht werden sollen . So kann man die Risiken immer weiter minimieren . 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## der_odo (12. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Stefan,
danke für deine Ausführungen. Ich habe 2 gute Artikel über Quarantäne von Frau Dr. Lechleiter gefunden, die mir auch schon weiter geholfen haben. In meinen Fachbüchern, die ich zu Weihnachten bekommen habe, bin ich bei Quarantäne noch nicht angekommen...

Für die jetzige Quarantäne werden 2 neue Fische mit 40-50cm eingesetzt. Der Pilotfisch ist mit ca 25cm relativ klein, fast vernachlässigbar im Gegensatz zu den beiden Neuzugängen. Ich wollte zuerst selber ein Hälterungsbecken bauen, aber warscheinlich wird es doch eher ein IBC Tank mit max. 80cm Höhe, da er sonst nicht durch die Tür passt. Ich hoffe das reicht. Später soll das Becken auch für kranke Fische geeignet sein, auch wenn ich darauf hoffe, dass der Fall nicht eintreten wird.

Den Filter wollte ich mindestens 4-6 Wochen vor dem Einsetzen der Fische laufen lassen und "füttern". In der Aquaristik habe ich einfach ein bisschen Trockenfutter genommen und habe den Nitritpeak abgewartet.
Da die Fische im meinem Teich zum größten Teil noch recht klein sind, habe ich diesen Winter den Filter abgebaut und habe somit kein Filtermulm zum animpfen. Beim Filtermulm aus dem Aquarium mit südamerikanischen Buntbarschen bin ich etwas skeptisch. Nicht, dass ich mir etwas einschleppe.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Jan. 2015)

der_odo schrieb:


> habe ich diesen Winter den Filter abgebaut und habe somit kein Filtermulm zum animpfen.


Nimm Wasser aus dem Teich. Möglicherweise noch eine Hand voll Bodengrund und das reicht zum impfen.


----------



## der_odo (17. Jan. 2015)

Moin Totto,

danke für den Tip. Jedoch habe ich gelesen, dass die Neuankömmlinge erst einmal in aufbereitetem Leitungswasser schwimmen sollen und erst nach einiger Zeit (2-3 Wochen) Komponenten aus dem Teich hinzu kommen sollen. Wenn ich den Filter mit Teichwasser/Mulm/Schlamm animpfe, habe ich doch von Anfang an das Teichmilieu in dem Quarantänebecken.

Wie sieht das denn generell aus:
Die Fische sitzen ja schon seid letzem Jahr beim Koihändler, auch unter medizinischer Aufsicht. Als ich meine 2 gekauft hatte, war der Koi-Doc gerade da. Zum Saisionstart kommt er ebenfalls noch mal vorbei und checkt alle Becken.
Muss ich denn dann überhaupt eine Vorquarantäne durchführen oder kann ich gleich Teichbakterien einbringen und einen (ebenfalls untersuchten) Pilotfisch?


----------

